# [BOOT] nouveau baselayout peut-etre? Foirage? (resolu)

## Trevoke

Bon, je suis sur un ~x86...

J'ai fait ce matin un 

```
esync && update-eix

emerge --newuse --update --deep world
```

Ensuite, coupure de courant et je decouvre que l'UPS sur lequel mon ordi est attache ne vaut rien. Bref, voila le resultar quand jeboote...

 *Quote:*   

> Starting service **** (ca apparait plusieurs fois pour chaque service)
> 
> /etc/init.d/net.lo: line 664: interface_loopback_create: command not found [!!]
> 
> FAILED to start service net.lo!
> ...

 

Voila, c'est tout.

Ensuite, si je fais Ctrl+Alt+Del, j'obtiens

 *Quote:*   

> Switching to runlevel 6
> 
> Sending TERM signal to applications

 

Et c'est tout.

Je veux pas avoir l'air affole, mais c'est quand meme ma machine au boulot donc c'est assez important et je suis dans la semoule la.

----------

## Adrien

Euh....juste deux questions:

1- C'est quoi un UPS

2- T'as une invite de commande quand même au bout d'un moment?

++

----------

## boozo

'alute

je veux pas trop m'avancer mais tu as essayé de réemerge juste le baselayout pour voir  :Confused: 

de toutes façons tu n'as plus rien qui tourne là alors au mieux tu ne risques pas grand choses non ?

mes 2.10-3 cents pour commencer et un bon courage pour la suite  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1- C'est quoi un UPS
> 
> 

 

C'est ce qu'on appelle un onduleur je crois chez nous....

Bref un truc qui protège des coupures de courant en continuant l'alimentation, histoire de te laisser le temps d'eteindre comme il faut, voir d'attendre la remsie du courant pour des gros tres chers  :Wink: 

UPS=Uninterruptible power supply

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uninterruptible_power_supply

Sinon j'ai vu l'autre jour en changeant baselayout qu'il disait qu'il y avait eu des modifs dans la syntaxe de /etc/conf.d/net, ça pourrait peut etre y faire quelque chose ...

tu avais fait un etc-update avant la coupure ?

----------

## Trevoke

J'avais fait un etc-update.

J'ai re-emerge l'ancien baselayout, maintenant j'ai un command prompt, je peux booter.. Mais pas de net!

Donc je verrai demain quand je retourne au boulot, voir si je ne dois pas modifier un peu net encore une fois (c'est chiant, ils sont assez gros et patauds les net.lo, net.eth0 et autres...)

Merci.

----------

## spider312

 *kopp wrote:*   

> tu avais fait un etc-update avant la coupure ?

 +1

Au pire, live-cd, chroot, etc-update, et si même ça ne marche pas, re-emerge baselayout et re-etc-update

----------

## anigel

CONFIG_PROTECT="-*" emerge baselayout + vérification de ton fichier /etc/conf.d/net (il y a eu des changements bizarres dedans depuis quelques jours).

----------

## Adrien

 *anigel wrote:*   

> CONFIG_PROTECT="-*" emerge baselayout + vérification de ton fichier /etc/conf.d/net (il y a eu des changements bizarres dedans depuis quelques jours).

 

Ca fait plusieurs fois que je lis ça mais pas de problèmes chez moi (tout est à jour). Quel genre de changements?

----------

## anigel

Chez moi j'ai dû ré-écrire les déclarations de mes interfaces réseau dans mon fichier de conf, car sinon la machine perdait totalement les pédales... J'ai vaguement lu les commentaires dans le fichier d'exemple, sans vraiment comprendre le pourquoi de ces modif. Mais nul doute qu'il y a une bonne raison derrière  :Wink:  !

----------

## Adrien

Oki merci anigel! Ben apparemment en fait, ce matin au boot, gros partage en cou***e, mes partitions ne se montent pas car le système dit qu'elles le sont déjà!  :Shocked: 

Des messages d'erreurs dans tous les sens, pas de chargement du module dhcp, lo ne démarre pas, eth0 non plus, et enfin ça bloque au démarrage de syslog-ng, pas d'invite de commande...  :Confused: 

Bon par contre je sais pas si ça vient de baselayout car ça fait déjà plusieurs jours que j'ai updaté et tout marchait bien jusqu'à ce matin. Faudrait que je jette un coup d'oeil aux mises à jour que j'ai faites hier...

Bref, ça sent le LiveCD et le chrootage.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gulivert

Alors je rejoins le club, je viens d'emerger le baselayout, et .... tout est foireux, E17 ne boot plus , le réseau foire mais j'arrive a le booter a la mano sans les init, et le script xuser n'a plus l'air de fontionner. Mes locals sont incorrectes et je sais pas trop encore ce qui foire.

Ce qui m'épate, c'est ke j'envoi dhcpd pour la carte réseau, et il me la configure en 10.0.0.1 alors que mon réseau est en 192.168.1.x

La je suis vraiement pas, en plus j'ai droit au 10.0.0.1, la ça me perturbe encore plus, et ça fonctionne comme ça....  :Confused: 

Bon je prends ma pèle et je commence à creuser ...

Edit : pour premier boot, obligation de booter sur livecd, puis d'enlever quelques inits au démarage, net, xuser en particulier qui bloquait le boot et qui enpéchait d'afficher le prompt  :Shocked: 

----------

## Adrien

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Edit : pour premier boot, obligation de booter sur livecd, puis d'enlever quelques inits au démarage, net, xuser en particulier qui bloquait le boot et qui enpéchait d'afficher le prompt 

 

Merci pour le tip, je crois qu'on va faire comme ça oui!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gulivert

Je viens de comprendre ce quie c'est passé sur mon réseau, en fait je surfais sur le réseau wireless du voisin, pour sa l'ip en 10.0.0.1.

Lol

Je m'explique, chez moi wireless sur eth1, quand je vais chez mes parents, comme cette semaine, je surf sur la carte ethernet qui est eth0. Mais depuis le nouveau baselayout, mon eth1 est devenu eth0 et inversement, ce qui fait que mon wireless c'est retrouvé sur eth0

Du coup sa configurait dhcp avec  le wireless et comme pas de wireless chez mes parents, sa a pris la connexion du voisin, et lol, je remarque qu'elle n'est pas sécurisé  :Confused:   Ha la technologie, magnifique, je vois bien dans 1 année quand le wireless sera plus démocratiser

dans les habitiations, et que le comin des mortelles ne sécurise pas le wireless faute de connaissance, piratage a fond dans l'air, et sans prise de tête  :Shocked: 

----------

## Adrien

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Je viens de comprendre ce quie c'est passé sur mon réseau, en fait je surfais sur le réseau wireless du voisin, pour sa l'ip en 10.0.0.1.
> 
> Lol
> 
> Je m'explique, chez moi wireless sur eth1, quand je vais chez mes parents, comme cette semaine, je surf sur la carte ethernet qui est eth0. Mais depuis le nouveau baselayout, mon eth1 est devenu eth0 et inversement, ce qui fait que mon wireless c'est retrouvé sur eth0
> ...

 

 :Laughing:  Excellent!

Enfin ceci dit en général c'est tout de même assez rare de trouver des AP non-sécurisés, pas sûr mais j'imagine que certains FAI doivent insister là-dessus en vendant leurs livebox et compagnie.

----------

## Ey

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> Enfin ceci dit en général c'est tout de même assez rare de trouver des AP non-sécurisés, pas sûr mais j'imagine que certains FAI doivent insister là-dessus en vendant leurs livebox et compagnie.

 

Je penses surtout que les FAI livrent les "livebox" avec une clef déjà préconfigurée et fournissent la clef au client dans la même lettre que le mdp pour l'addresse mail.

----------

## Adrien

 *Ey wrote:*   

>  *Adrien wrote:*   Enfin ceci dit en général c'est tout de même assez rare de trouver des AP non-sécurisés, pas sûr mais j'imagine que certains FAI doivent insister là-dessus en vendant leurs livebox et compagnie. 
> 
> Je penses surtout que les FAI livrent les "livebox" avec une clef déjà préconfigurée et fournissent la clef au client dans la même lettre que le mdp pour l'addresse mail.

 

Voilà!  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> Enfin ceci dit en général c'est tout de même assez rare de trouver des AP non-sécurisés, pas sûr mais j'imagine que certains FAI doivent insister là-dessus en vendant leurs livebox et compagnie.

 

Une petite étude de wardriving m'indique (misc mai/juin) m'indique que près de 70% des AP sont non-sécurisée !  :Wink: 

Sinon, pour revenir au sujet : vous parlez bien du baselayout 1.12.0_pre1-r1 non ? Du coup, je le mets dans mon package.mask  :Laughing: 

----------

## Adrien

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *Adrien wrote:*   Enfin ceci dit en général c'est tout de même assez rare de trouver des AP non-sécurisés, pas sûr mais j'imagine que certains FAI doivent insister là-dessus en vendant leurs livebox et compagnie. 
> 
> Une petite étude de wardriving m'indique (misc mai/juin) m'indique que près de 70% des AP sont non-sécurisée ! 
> 
> Sinon, pour revenir au sujet : vous parlez bien du baselayout 1.12.0_pre1-r1 non ? Du coup, je le mets dans mon package.mask 

 

Bah alors j'ai pas de chance là où j'habite...  :Sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

pareil pour moi...0% de réseau non-sécurisé (enfin presque...il y aurait du traffice il y aurait ptet moyen de faire quelque chose. mais allez obliger les gens d'utiliser leur ap wifi...)

----------

## Adrien

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> pareil pour moi...0% de réseau non-sécurisé (enfin presque...il y aurait du traffice il y aurait ptet moyen de faire quelque chose. mais allez obliger les gens d'utiliser leur ap wifi...)

 

Ouais c'est clair ils sont saoulants, pourquoi ils passent pas leur temps à télécharger des gros fichiers histoire de nous simplifier la vie.  :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Adrien wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   pareil pour moi...0% de réseau non-sécurisé (enfin presque...il y aurait du traffice il y aurait ptet moyen de faire quelque chose. mais allez obliger les gens d'utiliser leur ap wifi...) 
> 
> Ouais c'est clair ils sont saoulants, pourquoi ils passent pas leur temps à télécharger des gros fichiers histoire de nous simplifier la vie. 

 

oui au moins j'aurais le net...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Trevoke

Juste en passant, j'ai ecrit le premier message hier soir a travers un LiveCD. Le chroot et tout ca, c'est presque un reflexe maintenant..

J'ai repare ce que je pouvais reparer, maintenant si je boote sans rien (je reessaye le baselayout 1.12.pre1 etc), net.lo se lance correctement mais il s'arrete au runlevel 3.

C'est tres vexant. Help.

----------

## rg421

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Juste en passant, j'ai ecrit le premier message hier soir a travers un LiveCD. Le chroot et tout ca, c'est presque un reflexe maintenant..
> 
> J'ai repare ce que je pouvais reparer, maintenant si je boote sans rien (je reessaye le baselayout 1.12.pre1 etc), net.lo se lance correctement mais il s'arrete au runlevel 3.
> 
> C'est tres vexant. Help.

 

Dis Trevoke... Me dit pas qu'il faut te demander, à toi, un dmesg ou quelque chose qu'on puisse se mettre sous la dent  :Exclamation:   :Wink: 

ça s'arrête comment ? Toujours avec un Failed to start service au runlevel 3 (!!!) ?

Sinon, pour aller vite, le baselayout 1.11.13 marche comme un charme (sur archi pIV)

-- 

Renaud

----------

## ultrabug

Bêtement et sans réellement tout comprendre, tu as fais un ptit revdep-rebuild au cas ou ?

----------

## Trevoke

J'ai pas vraiment acces au dmesg vu que ca s'arrete avant que j'aie acces a un terminal.

Ca boote le kernel comme il faut, puis ca boote quelques services, puis ca me dit "Entering Runlevel 3"

...

...

...

Et puis j'attends encore.

Desole, pas de dmesg.

C'est plutot clair que c'est le nouveau baselayout qui est casse, mais ca me broute quand meme vraiment.

Je pense pas qu'un revdep-rebuild y changera quelque chose, malheureusement...

----------

## Apsforps

Il n'y aurait pas moyen de mettre sshd en niveau boot (avec un livecd) et puis de se connecter en ssh sur la machine pour voir les logs et dmesg? Personnelement j'ai eu un petit problème avec net.lo hier (pour la même raison :  baselayout) et j'ai fait comme ça.

----------

## Adrien

Pareil ici, pas accès à un terminal, mais j'ai pas les mêmes messages d'erreurs...

Je suis en x86 et quelques paquets en ~x86 (dont baselayout) mais je suis pas sûr que ça vienne de baselayout justement... tu en es sûr Trevoke? T'es sur x86 ou amd64?

Parce que baselayout j'ai la dernière version et ça marchait sans problème jusqu'à hier soir (j'avais rebooté plusieurs fois).

mes 0.2 cents  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> J'ai repare ce que je pouvais reparer, maintenant si je boote sans rien (je reessaye le baselayout 1.12.pre1 etc), net.lo se lance correctement mais il s'arrete au runlevel 3.

 

tu utilises le 1.12_pre1 ou le 1.12_pre1-r1 ? parce que le premier n'est plus dans portage, et le second marche nickel ici (~amd64)

dans tous les cas, tu peux regarder ce bug (y'a aussi le 99672)

EDIT: trouvÃ© dans le bug ci dessus: *Quote:*   

> You can use ctrl+c many times to get to console.

 Last edited by marvin rouge on Thu Jul 21, 2005 1:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trevoke

Je viens de ressayer une fois de plus le LiveCD + chroot et j'ai reinstalle baselayout-1.11.13.

J'ai reussi a booter correctement, sauf qu'il n'a monte aucune partition a part root et ne m'a pas donne de hostname.

Bref, completement, mais alors completement FUBAR, l'ordinateur.

Y a plus qu'a esperer que je vais pas devoir redemarrer avant le prochain baselayout..

Adrien, t'es sur que tu as 1.12.0_pre1-r1 qui marche comme il faut? parce que y a plein de monde qui a des ennuis avec, surtout ceux qui utilisent dhcp apparemment.

Apsforps: Pas con, et j'y penserai pour la prochaine fois.

----------

## rg421

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Je viens de ressayer une fois de plus le LiveCD + chroot et j'ai reinstalle baselayout-1.11.13.
> 
> J'ai reussi a booter correctement, sauf qu'il n'a monte aucune partition a part root et ne m'a pas donne de hostname.
> 
> Bref, completement, mais alors completement FUBAR, l'ordinateur.

 

Le "downgrade" de baselayout est un peu délicat, j'avais déjà expérimenté la chose. En gros, tu te retrouves dans une situation type single user, non ? Je crois qu'un

```
rc-update del <scripts>; rc-update add <script> <niveau>
```

devrait remettre de l'ordre. Je ne peux pas vraiment en dire plus vu qu'a l'époque, je n'avais pas creusé... Au fait, est-ce qu'à partir de là où tu es, tu peux monter tes partitions à la main, puis lancer tes scripts d'init, toujours à la main? ça pourrait te dépanner (quitte à ne pas booter ton ordi pendant un certain temps) pour voir ce qui se passe pour le 1.12.

-- 

Renaud

----------

## Adrien

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Adrien, t'es sur que tu as 1.12.0_pre1-r1 qui marche comme il faut? parce que y a plein de monde qui a des ennuis avec, surtout ceux qui utilisent dhcp apparemment.

 

vais vérifier mes logs ce soir au cas où (depuis le livecd  :Sad: ) et je vous tiens au courant...

----------

## boozo

'alute

avant que je casse tout aussi  :Laughing:   Trevoke le 1.11.13 est en stable pour x86 c'est bien celui là que tu as pris ou tu l'as pris qd il était encore en unstable ?

----------

## Trevoke

C'est une bonne question ca boozo.. Vu que je suis en ~x86 et que je ne nettoie jamais mes distfiles, c'est probablement le vieux que j'ai, mais je ne sais pas s'ils ont fait des changements quand ils l'ont passe en stable.

Ceci dit, oui, j'ai 1.11.13 qui est marque stable.

rg: ich have que dalle Idee, mein gut Herr, aber en fait, se devo fare un po di tinkering, je m'en sors.

Monter les partitions et tout, c'etait relativement simple..  :Smile: 

Meme si je comprends pas pourquoi il m'a pas mis mon hostname.

Enfin bon.

----------

## TTK

On dirait que tu es bon pour restaurer ton système à partir de ta dernière sauvegarde.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Oui je sais c'est mal de faire ça à un homme déjà à terre mais c'était tentant.

----------

## Adrien

 *TTK wrote:*   

> On dirait que tu es bon pour restaurer ton système à partir de ta dernière sauvegarde.
> 
> Oui je sais c'est mal de faire ça à un homme déjà à terre mais c'était tentant.

 

Je trouve que ça fait pas de mal quand tout part en vrille de réinstaller sa machine from scratch, c'est un peu comme un bonne coupe de cheveux, t'as l'impression de repartir du bon pied! 

oui! ------------> [ ]

Edit: D'ailleurs en passant, ça lui ferait pas de mal à Trevoke une bonne coupe de cheveux!  :Razz: 

----------

## rg421

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> rg: ich have que dalle Idee, mein gut Herr, aber en fait, se devo fare un po di tinkering, je m'en sors.
> 
> Monter les partitions et tout, c'etait relativement simple.. 

 

ich have que dalle Idee too, but it iz you who asked... mon bon monsieur... je crois... if you pleased... i ia tojie gavariou pa rouskii...

Et je me doute bien que tu n'as pas de problème pour monter deux partitions. enfin, je pense... avec un peu de chance... Bref...  :Wink: 

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Posts: 2562

 

Disons, que tu ne devrais pas  :Wink: 

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Enfin bon.

 

tout pareil  :Cool: 

-- 

Renaud

PS: Je sais, c'est pas gentil et en plus HS, mais c'est juste pour le plaisir de piétiner une ambulance  :Twisted Evil: , ceci dis, je ne pense toujours pas qu'une réinstall soit nécessaire vu que tu arrives à faire booter ton système à la main. Peut-être devrais-tu commencé par réinstaller le baselayout stable en le téléchargeant (nettoyage des distfiles. Allez, au balai !)

----------

## Trevoke

Moi? Un backup? Je ne fais pas de backup. Les backups c'est pour les wimps et les serveurs critiques (mais quel serveur n'est pas critique?)

----------

## rg421

En passant, puisque l'anglais ne doit pas te faire peur à priori,

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-361386.html?sid=ba933f3090c6aa349fb6b652b12935ed

mais apparemment, pas de solution là bas non plus.

-- 

Renaud

----------

## Trevoke

La solution est la meme : retourne au baselayout d'avant.

C'est instable pour une bonne raison  :Smile: 

----------

## Adrien

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Adrien, t'es sur que tu as 1.12.0_pre1-r1 qui marche comme il faut? parce que y a plein de monde qui a des ennuis avec, surtout ceux qui utilisent dhcp apparemment.

 

Mille excuses, oui mon problème était bien du à baselayout 1.12.0_pre1-r1.

J'ai fait un downgrade et tout remarche impec!  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Ah tiens, ce matin ils ont viré la 1.12.0_pre1-r1 : J'suis en ~ et ce matin, ça veut downgrade à la 1.11.13  :Smile: 

Finalement elle doit poser bcp de problème

Perso j'en ai pas eu mais bon ... déjà j'utilise pas trop le reseau donc ça aide  :Smile: 

----------

## cuicui

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Ah tiens, ce matin ils ont viré la 1.12.0_pre1-r1 : J'suis en ~ et ce matin, ça veut downgrade à la 1.11.13 :)
> 
> Finalement elle doit poser bcp de problème
> 
> Perso j'en ai pas eu mais bon ... déjà j'utilise pas trop le reseau donc ça aide :)

 

Bon, je rejoins le club. Tout a foiré ya quelques jours, je me suis pas pris la tête, un p'tit coup de SystemRescueCD, un p'tit coup de partimage et en 10 minutes j'avais retrouvé mon système nickel. 

Je suis en ~x86 donc j'ai l'habitude des trucs un peu foireux (ha, souvenez-vous gcc-3.3.6, l'horreur!!), donc c'est pour ça que je fais des sauvegardes régulièrement. Par contre si ça le fait aussi pour les gens en x86, là ça devient un peu plus emmerdant :(

----------

